# Einkanalige Abfrage eines Näherungsschalters mit Reedkontakten - erreichbarer PL?



## ermo (30 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

dies ist meine erste Anfrage hier, daher bitte ich schon einmal um Entschuldigung, sollte ich bei der Suchfunktion übersehen haben, dass es eine solche Frage bereits gab.

Mal angenommen Logik und Schütze in meinem Sicherheitskreis erfüllen alle Anforderungen an PL c, und für eine Schutztürüberwachung wird ein Näherungsschalter mit Reedkontakten und Magnetbetätiger verwendet.

a) Welchen PL kann ich mit einem einkanaligen Näherungsschalter erreichen?
b) Welchen PL kann ich erreichen, wenn ich einen zweikanaligen Näherungsschalter, der vom Hersteller als Sicherheitsschalter angeboten wird und für den MTTFD bzw. B10D für die einzelnen Kanäle vorliegt, nur einkanalig Abfrage in der Logik abfrage? Der Hersteller selbst sieht laut Datenblatt nur die zweikanalige Verwendung vor.

Ich hatte dazu gegeläufige Aussagen gehört, und bräuchte daher Belege warum das eine oder das andere zutrifft:
1. Es stand die Mutmaßung im Raum, dass ein vom Hersteller als Sicherheitsschalter bewerteter Näherungsschalter, der schon zigfach für ähnliche Anwendung zweikanalig verwendet wurde, als Bewährtes Bauteil angesehen werden könnte, selbst wenn nur ein Kanal abgefragt ist. --> Dann wäre bei a) nur PL b, bei b) aber auch PL c möglich.
2. Meine Einschätzung: Da Näherungsschalter nicht in Tabelle D.3 der EN ISO 13849-2 gelistet sind, sind es keine Bewährten Bauteile und in beiden Fällen ist maximal PL b möglich.

Ich würde mich über eure Einschätzung und ggf. Quellenhinweise freuen.


----------



## stevenn (30 November 2021)

nenn doch einfach mal den Typ


----------



## ermo (30 November 2021)

Beispiele für b) wären die Schmersal BNS-Reihe oder PILZ PSENmag-Reihe.
Aber ggf. müsste das ja auch auf andere Hersteller/Typen übertragbar sein.


----------



## stevenn (30 November 2021)

so hab mir den https://www.pilz.com/download/open/PSEN_ma1_4p-52_Operat_Manual_22128-3FR-02.pdf
mal kurz angeschaut. hier bekommt man einen B10d-Wert. dieser gilt natürlich nur, wenn er auch bestimmungsgemäß eingesetzt wird. Dieser WErt gilt für das komplette Teil und nicht für einen Kanal.


----------



## MasterOhh (30 November 2021)

Mit einer einkanaligen Schaltung nach Kategorie 1 kannst du auf PLc kommen. Du kannst den Pilz Näherungschalter als bewährtes Bauteil einfügen. Unter Nennlast gibt dir das einen B10d Wert von 400.000. Kann natürlich sein, dass du da mit den zu erwartenen Schaltzyklen nicht hin kommst.

Näherungsschalter sind in der Tabelle C1 der EN 13849-1 gelistet oder du besorgst dir SISTEMA.

Wenn du den Näherungsschalter mit <60% Nennlast betreibst, kannst du sogar 20.000.000 Zyklen erreichen. Aber da würde einem dann der B10d Wert aus dem Datenblatt von Pilz in die Suppe spucken.


----------



## ermo (1 Dezember 2021)

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Rückmeldungen!
Dennoch hat es sich für mich noch nicht ganz geklärt:



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Näherungsschalter sind in der Tabelle C1 der EN 13849-1 gelistet oder du besorgst dir SISTEMA.


Impliziert die Tabelle C.1 tatsächlich, dass es sich bei allen aufgeführten Komponenten um "Bewährte Bauteile" handelt? Die Verwendung "Bewährter Bauteile" muss ich für Kategorie 1 ja losgelöst von irgendwelchen Kennwerten bestätigen (in SISTEMA mit dem entsprechenden Häkchen).
Und ich sehe nicht das dieser Bezug in der Norm hergestellt wird. Die dort angegeben Werte würden mit ja auch für Kat. B oder Kat 3 etwas nützen.

Oder liegt die Begründung als "Bewährtes Bauteil" wo anders?



stevenn schrieb:


> Dieser WErt gilt für das komplette Teil und nicht für einen Kanal.


Ok, aber bei Schmersal wird zum Beispiel ein B10D-Wert für die einzelnen NC oder NO Kontakte angegeben, wie verhält es sich da?


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2021)

Das Thema „Bewährtes Bauelement“ führt immer zu Diskussionen und lässt Interpretationen zu.
Safety basiert nicht auf präzisen Daten, sondern nur auf Statistik und Wahrscheinlichkeiten im homöopathischen Bereich. Manche Lösungen sind nach gesunden Menschenverstand sicher, lassen sich aber nicht durch Statistik packen. Daher diese Schlupflöcher wie eben „Bewährtes Bauelement“


----------



## MasterOhh (1 Dezember 2021)

Ich denke bei den bewährten Bauteilen geht es vorrangig um die Technologie die dahinter steckt. Die Norm garantiert dir nicht, dass das Schütz von Hersteller X nicht schon nach 3 Schaltzyklen einen gefahrbringenden Ausfall hat. Da steckt, wie Blockmove schon geschrieben hat, einfach nur jahrelange Beobachtung und Statistik dahinter. 
Als Maschinenhersteller darf man ja mittlerweile auch auf die Bewährtheit bestimmter Sicherheitskonzepte verweisen, wenn aus der Produktüberwachung bzw. Marktüberwachung hervorgeht, das sie sicher funktionieren.


----------



## s_kraut (2 Dezember 2021)

Manchmal ist diese Zahlenschieberei leider eine Ablenkung davon, sich echte Gedanken zu machen über Dinge wie:
1. Wie fällt das System aus?
2. Manipulationsresistenz?
3. Fehlschließsicherung?
4. Einsatzumgebung...hält das Ding das aus?
...

Wenn es "nur" um den rechnerischen Nachweis geht: 
Pilz hat doch eine super VDMA-Bauteil-Bibliothek. 


			libreria vdma pilz - Google Suche
		

Zieh dir die in dein PASCAL, TIA-selection tool oder dein Sistema ...


----------

